# Fishing team



## smiculek (Jul 12, 2010)

I am looking for 3 others who would like to start an offshore fishing team. We split all cost on charter and entry fees and have fun do some travel and catch some big fish . Would anyone be interested?


----------



## captain_chris (Jan 26, 2012)

PM Sent


----------



## smiculek (Jul 12, 2010)

Or if any offshore fishing team is looking for another member I am interested


----------



## ufguy_45 (Oct 13, 2011)

Give me a shout sounds like fun 386 216 9610


----------



## Texas Walt (Aug 5, 2011)

*2012 Tournaments*

I'm looking for a couple of guys as well to fish some tournaments out of Galveston and Freeport this year as well. It's difficult to get people to commit, especially on the weekdays. I'm looking at a 2008 Contender 33T right now and seriously considering upgrading. PM me if interested.

Walt


----------

